# A great find.



## HOLLiS (Sep 9, 2009)

I help out at a local gun shop.  A guy sold a knife so he can buy a Alaskan knife. 

I am now the proud owner of said knife.


----------



## 8'Duece (Sep 9, 2009)

Yep, that's a Harsey/Reeve "Green Beret" 

What did ya pay ???


----------



## arizonaguide (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice, H! Ain't it fun watching (daily) treasures pass by at the shop? :cool: And grabbing them when ya can.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Sep 9, 2009)

Very nice!

Very jealous!


----------



## HOLLiS (Sep 9, 2009)

8'Duece said:


> Yep, that's a Harsey/Reeve "Green Beret"
> 
> What did ya pay ???





arizonaguide said:


> Nice, H! Ain't it fun watching (daily) treasures pass by at the shop? :cool: And grabbing them when ya can.



About 1/3 of what they cost.   Almost robbery.

AZ, yes and damaging to the pocket book.  It is always amazing at some of the stuff that passes through.  I need a bigger allowance from the boss.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 9, 2009)

H-
Blade West is in Portland this weekend, get that over to Harsey.  It looks like the 5.5".   Something about the sheath is screaming not CRK/SpecOps... There have been counterfeits on the market, and the first clue is that the sheath is not SpecOps (there were a few Y's sent out with Blackhawk sheaths very early on).  The counterfeits were good, with the CRK stamp and the Harsey stamp...  the steel sucked, it wasn't CPM-S30V.

(You realize this is just a way to get you to Blade West to keep me from spending any $$$ on sharp pointy objects)


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## x SF med (Sep 9, 2009)

Oh, Yeah... H-
If you bring that to Blade West, Mr. Harsey may have his etcher and scratch up the finish for you.


----------



## HOLLiS (Sep 10, 2009)

x SF med said:


> Oh, Yeah... H-
> If you bring that to Blade West, Mr. Harsey may have his etcher and scratch up the finish for you.



I was thinking of making a journey to the South of me.   That would be a very nice addition.


----------



## HOLLiS (Sep 10, 2009)

x SF med said:


> H-
> Blade West is in Portland this weekend, get that over to Harsey.  It looks like the 5.5".   Something about the sheath is screaming not CRK/SpecOps... There have been counterfeits on the market, and the first clue is that the sheath is not SpecOps (there were a few Y's sent out with Blackhawk sheaths very early on).  The counterfeits were good, with the CRK stamp and the Harsey stamp...  the steel sucked, it wasn't CPM-S30V.
> 
> (You realize this is just a way to get you to Blade West to keep me from spending any $$$ on sharp pointy objects)



That might be worth a trip North.  I think it is the Real deal.    I saw one online the sheath was the same.   Be nice to find out.  The Sheath is a Black Hawk.


----------

